# Anyone here familiar with Schutzhund?



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in Germany and have a longhair german shepherd male. Going to do schutzhund with him, anyone familiar or have suggestions?


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Try reading "advanced schutzhund" by ivan balabanov and karen duet.its easy enough for the begginers to understand and well detailed in a practical manner.i get results with his teachings.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Welcome to the board. Yes, lots of people here do SchH. 

What sort of suggestions are you looking for? Do you have a club that you are training with? If not, that is the most important suggestion anyone can make... find a good local club.


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to train with a schutzverind fur schaferhunde here in Germany. Yes, it's a German shepherd dog club. Basically, I have been doing a lot of off leash training,. My 12 week old puppy sits, lays, stays, heels, comes, "offs." I have heard that there area lot of different ideas on bite training and heavy leash training. What should I be doing now besides socializing and basic stuff to prepare him for training? 

Thanks for the posts everyone.....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Where in Germany are you?

There is a german working dog forum that has an english speaking section. 

http://www.leistungshundeforum.de/

englisch section:
http://www.leistungshundeforum.de/index.php?page=Board&boardID=32&22e0dfd5

I am pretty sure that the people there can definitely help you to find the right club. 

I am a German Citizen and just moved to the States but let me know where you are and I am pretty sure I can get you the information you need


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

I am in Heidelberg area. I know absolutely nothing about a good versus bad dog club. This will be the first working dog and the first German Shepherd I have had. These are amazing dogs. I really have never met an animal like a German Shepherd. So intuitive and sympathetic. Amazing. Okay, so anyways, I want to get really involved, my dog is from working lines (obviously in germany,) lol, anyways, he is just not satisfied unless we are working and he is learning. And this is at 12 weeks old. I definitely think he has the ability to do well. I also have the luxury of not having to work so I get to spend all my time with him. I really want to get him as ready as possible, and to train correctly so that he gets a chance to do what he's meant to do.Any advice is more than welcome. Big ambitions here!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you ask your breeder to point you in the right direction? He/She probably knows about local clubs, which to stay out of and such.


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

I am in Heidelberg area. I know absolutely nothing about a good versus bad dog club. This will be the first working dog and the first German Shepherd I have had. These are amazing dogs. I really have never met an animal like a German Shepherd. So intuitive and sympathetic. Amazing. Okay, so anyways, I want to get really involved, my dog is from working lines (obviously in germany,) lol, anyways, he is just not satisfied unless we are working and he is learning. And this is at 12 weeks old. I definitely think he has the ability to do well. I also have the luxury of not having to work so I get to spend all my time with him. I really want to get him as ready as possible, and to train correctly so that he gets a chance to do what he's meant to do.Any advice is more than welcome. Big ambitions here!


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

There are other books about training to get such as "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson. Also I like the recommendation of asking your breeder who they can recommend as a club. As to what is a a good or bad club is to go without your dog and watch a couple of training sessions and talk to the Training Director about what your goals are and what there methods of training to achieve that goal are. Once the club fits with your goals and training philosophy work to join.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DanielleKeith said:


> I am in Heidelberg area. I know absolutely nothing about a good versus bad dog club. This will be the first working dog and the first German Shepherd I have had. These are amazing dogs. I really have never met an animal like a German Shepherd. So intuitive and sympathetic. Amazing. Okay, so anyways, I want to get really involved, my dog is from working lines (obviously in germany,) lol, anyways, he is just not satisfied unless we are working and he is learning. And this is at 12 weeks old. I definitely think he has the ability to do well. I also have the luxury of not having to work so I get to spend all my time with him. I really want to get him as ready as possible, and to train correctly so that he gets a chance to do what he's meant to do.Any advice is more than welcome. Big ambitions here!


That is where I used to live. This is your lucky day 

Trust me, most of the clubs in Heidelberg are not worth it. 
There is a VFH Club in Neckarhausen that is pretty good but I am not sure how good their english is. Another club in Mannheim/Blumenau/Schoenau (down the road from Coleman Barracks) has one of the best helpers of Germany. If you have the possibility to do that drive, go there. 

There is a Club right opposite the Medical Center on Roemerstrasse but their helper (Kurt Mueller) who used to have a lot of Americans, just retired (I was his last "case") and I am not sure if they re-organized yet. 

About Neckarhausen:
http://www.vfh-neckarhausen.de/
Richard Strauss is the President and contact person for the Schutzhund training. 
They are die-hard working dog handlers from the "old" Liga. They have a LOT of working-dog judges out there and it's a "special" breed. Don't be surprised if they handle their dogs the rough&tough way because they are all rough&tough. 
It's the closest dog club that is still active and achieved a lot of things. 
Richard Strauss knows what he does but he's not easy to get along with. 



> Contact:
> Richard Strauß
> Schloßstrasse 24,
> 68535 Edingen-Neckarhausen
> Tel./Fax: 06203 / 954963


The Schutzhund People train Wednesday and Saturday. He will probably tell you to visit the puppy class first but to show your ambitions you should go out there every wednesday and saturday to watch the Schutzhund training, that will also give you an idea about the Club and how people deal with each other and your puppy can get used to the environment and possibly play tug-o-war games. 


They have a puppy class that is pretty good. I used to go there with my puppy. It's two trainers, one is a female cop and the other one I don't know what profession she has, but they are awesome. The female cop has a Malinois and she's got a hand for dogs. 


> *Welpengruppe:*
> Saturday, 11 Uhr
> *Kontakt:*
> Anja Kettner, Tel.: 0621/4843083


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My recommendation is to not go overboard with the puppy obedience. Your main goal with a little tyke like yours is to build confidence, and to develop a strong positive relationship with him. Play lots, socialize him lots, let him know he is the BEST dog in the WHOLE WIDE WOLRD, and can do absolutely no wrong! 

Let him be a little crazy, time enough for when he grows up to rein him in.  
Too much obediance too soon can cause issues later on, in that in new situations your pup will be afraid to act on his own and will look to you for guidance - great if your goal is a well behaved pet, not so great when you want your pup to give 100% of what he has inside when you are working him on the field.


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you soooo much! That is awesome. I'll brush up on my German. I've been doing all the training so far in English, saving the German for actual training. Is this correct? How hard is it to really train a successful schutzhund while maintaining them as a family dog?


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

So, are there any opinions on the ability of a longhair vs a shorthair as far as schutzhund is concerned? My dog is extremely laid back, but extremely assertive. He is not hyperactive or spastic whatsoever. Maybe this is because we are out playing in the fields for the better part of a few hours a day or is it because he is too calm? eitherway he is very sure of himself, but not "puppyish" in the ridiculously destructive sense of the word. Any ideas?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It is not a problem at all. Many of the top-Schutzhund-dogs are family members and live within the families and kids. 

We've had five male Schutzhund dogs living with us in the house and we've been climbing all over them. 

I agree with Castlemaid, don't do too much. I've been doing a little obedience work with my puppy and later down the road concentrated on the main commands like sit&down. 

As for english&german commands. I don't see a problem. Dogs can differ very well. I use the so called "Denglish" all the time and have no problems whatsoever. 

Go there on Wednesday. Leave your puppy at home, just visit the club yourself between 1700-2100 and check it out if it's the right club for you. Ask for Richard Strauss and talk to the people. 
If you like what you see (trust me, they can be rough) than go back on Saturday. The puppy class is awesome and the two girls great. I especially vouch for the Cop, she helped to rehabilitate my male who used to be abused and she's done an awesome job. 

Those girls do the Agility Class, THS, Puppy & BH Classes. The cop also does Schutzhund, so she knows how to build up a dog. Their english is a little rusty though.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DanielleKeith said:


> So, are there any opinions on the ability of a longhair vs a shorthair as far as schutzhund is concerned? My dog is extremely laid back, but extremely assertive. He is not hyperactive or spastic whatsoever. Maybe this is because we are out playing in the fields for the better part of a few hours a day or is it because he is too calm? eitherway he is very sure of himself, but not "puppyish" in the ridiculously destructive sense of the word. Any ideas?


The hair doesn't make any difference. It's the lines that can give you an indicator. Do you have the lines? Is he on workingdog or pedigree database?


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

He is from working lines. I am going to talk to the breeder tomorrow. I know that they are in mannheim and have a training facility. When I got the dog, I was more into a companion .... I just loved shepherds. Then, I started realizing that this puppy is like superhuman. He is just brilliant. I mean to tell you what, he is a star. Loved by all, and so smart that it's ridiculous. He is not very petting motivated, so I am doing a ton of treat and play reward, but that's okay. I have seen his confidence level go up about 200% over the past couple of weeks since I started really letting him be an individual. I have tried to do research and stopped reprimanding him for taking off with my stuff that he shouldn't have  I am trying to redirect the energy. I hope I haven't ruined him. Anyways, long story short, I have realized that these dogs want to be with you all the time, and want to do something valuable at all times. I want him to have that opportunity whether it is in schutzhund or something else. I may have tried to do to much obedience too early? I don't know.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Whats the breeders kennel name?

Re-directing the energy is a good idea. You can always teach him some cute tricks instead of doing obedience. Just don't overdo it. Some puppies can be little monsters. Make sure that he also understands "quiet-time". 

It helps them to settle down and not beeing up and running at a 110%.


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

Vom Arkanum is the kennel. Robert Lang is the breeder. I honestly didn't know enough at the time, nor do I speak enough German to really dig deep into the breeding lines and such. I know that they are working lines that yoshi is from. Honestly, I just trusted the temperment of the parents and the time with the puppies and the health guarantee in my selection. I saw all the dogs and they were all very alert, healthy, obedient, and sound minded. There wasn't one that was neurotic whatsoever out of the breeding dogs he had, the parents of my puppy, or the litter mates. I've been around enough GS's to spot skiddish, neurotic, troublesome behavior. So, long story short, I think he's quite stable. ??? My only real problem with the situation was the thinness of the puppies and the fact that they were being kept outdoors in kennels. It was much more "kennel" ish than I would have thought for Germany, which is why I have been a bit reluctant in pursuing training with them. All of the older dogs were very well kept, but the puppies were very thin. The vet didn't say anything, but under all that massive hair on the puppies, they were too skinny. And a bit lethargic when I first got him. ???? What do you think? Maybe I got a lemon?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you sure it's working lines? Usually Robert is more into show-line dogs. 

As for kennels. It's not surprising me. A lot of breeders have real kennels and keep their puppies out there too. But usually they have to have red lights and isolated boxes to keep them warm. 

As for the pups being skinny. Usually they are well fed but I can't judge from the distance 

When I picked up Indra from her breeder it took her a couple of days to get adjusted to her new home. After all they just got seperated from their mom and the litter. After a couple of days the pups usually lighten up and become little terrors rulling the household


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

Not 100% sure about anything really! lol  I need to talk to him and get the scoop. Do you know much about him or his dogs?


----------

